# B'EL crossed over.



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Our beloved B’EL, very unexpectedly, crossed over this morning. Her legacy will live on through her human family, her children and her grand children. She would turn 12 on August 29. She was a happy girl. Running with her daughter and granddaughter kept her looking and acting like a puppy. We will miss her greatly.:halogsd:


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge B'EL!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.... she will be missed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry- she was a beautiful girl and sounds like she gave you a wonderful family to carry her spirit


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your precious girl *B'EL. :angel:*


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry. My condolences to her whole family.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

so very sorry to hear


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

so very sorry for your loss


----------

